# Wireless adapter not detected



## poorandunlucky (Dec 25, 2017)

I also have this issue where my wireless adapter and Bluetooth radio aren't detected by the operating system...  It's the stock interface from a Dell Precision M6500, it's made by Broadcom...

I tried loading a bunch of drivers, but I never got any kind of feedback on it...

I normally run wired, but since I'm there...  This is the only hardware that doesn't work on this machine, everything else from Firewire, SD, PC card, the other kind of expansion card, USB 2 and 3, eSATA, ... everything there is on this machine works, except Bluetooth and Wi-Fi...

Weird, but I'll be quite happy if we manage to get it working.  : )


----------



## Snurg (Dec 25, 2017)

Regarding Bluetooth, I have bad news for you.
The FreeBSD bluetooth stack is practically defunct regarding A2DP.
I mean, with these `sdptools` I can establish a connection with low-quality (SSP it was i think) codec but not in stereo.
And even though pairing worked fine with two different types of bluetooth audio receivers, I did not succeed to get any sound through it.
I think if there is any interest group that would join in fixing A2DP I'd be happy to join.

Wireless audio, so sad it is, is currently effortlessly only possible (if at all) by connecting to the analog jacks...


----------



## scottro (Dec 25, 2017)

Which wireless adapter? You can probably find out with a live Linux usb, or perhaps pciconf -lv will show it.  The easiest thing to do might be to get an inexpensive USB wireless adapter, such as the Edimax 
https://www.amazon.com/Edimax-EW-7811Un-150Mbps-Raspberry-Supports/dp/B003MTTJOY


----------

